# Trip to colorado Help



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I've been to Breck twice and love it there. The terrain isn't all that challenging but there is decent variety and the town itself has a really cool vibe.


----------



## WoodsBar (Oct 19, 2012)

But ive heard that the season pass for breck is cheap but food is retarded expensive, is that true?


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't remember it being out-of-line expensive but I guess it depends on what you like to eat. I'm a burger and pizza person so I can usually find that kind of stuff at a decent price. If you're gonna be there for 18 days you're not gonna want to eat a restaurant every night, are you? There's a couple of food stores in town where you can pick up stuff to eat and save some bucks. 

The a Epic pass is a good deal - make sure you hit that.


----------



## WoodsBar (Oct 19, 2012)

Cool, theres good and cheap transportation between the resorts???


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

make sure to get your passes EARLY, as in before thanksgiving (thats late NOV)

when you show up in march ready to rock, epic passes are not that great of a deal.


----------



## WoodsBar (Oct 19, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> make sure to get your passes EARLY, as in before thanksgiving (thats late NOV)
> 
> when you show up in march ready to rock, epic passes are not that great of a deal.


I´ll keep that in mind thanks


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

What's your skill level and what kind of riding are you looking to do? 

Yeah food is going to be expensive if you eat on the mountain, but that's no different than any other big resort I've been to. They have free buses that run through town to both Keystone and Breck so transportation is not an issue.


----------



## WoodsBar (Oct 19, 2012)

We are intermediate to advanced riders looking for powder weve been pretty much everywhere in south america and spain.

Theres transportation from breck to vail,beaver creek or arapahoe basin?


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Forgot Vail and Beaver Creek were on that pass, damn that is a good deal. To my knowledge the buses run to Breck and Keystone from the immediate area, then there are also shuttles that run to Vail and Beaver around Eagle/Avon. I'm not sure what your options are to get between the two areas.


----------



## WoodsBar (Oct 19, 2012)

Brewtown said:


> Forgot Vail and Beaver Creek were on that pass, damn that is a good deal. To my knowledge the buses run to Breck and Keystone from the immediate area, then there are also shuttles that run to Vail and Beaver around Eagle/Avon. I'm not sure what your options are to get between the two areas.


Im thinking about focusing in breck in keystone. But a day or two in vail beaver and arapahoe would be nice since is included in the epic pass.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I would definitely find a way to spend more than a day or two at Vail and Beaver. Breck has some really cool terrain if you know where to look, but the base area is a shit show. Stay high and explore one peak at a time, I've wasted a lot of time traversing and waiting in lines here. Keystone is just nothing special overall, I've been there two or three times and wouldn't go back. 

Vail is also going to be crowded, but it's huge and the crowds spread out once you get off the front side. Head straight to the back bowls, you HAVE to get to blue sky basin at least once and if you hit it on a powder day you will have an epic time. Beaver has the most fun groomers I've ever been on, even without snow you can have a great time here. Also have some really cool glades. 

A basin is smaller but it's a good time. Really chill atmosphere and good terrain, definitely worth a day or two.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Spoken like a rookie. 

If you're staying in a hostel that means you're going to be relatively close to town if not at one of the ones right in town. 

Food: Go to the grocery store and stock up. Cooking is far cheaper than eating out. If you want to eat out just walk down Main street or Ridge street and look at the menu's outside the buildings. There's cheap options all the way up to 100 dollar a plate options. Just depends on what you want. 

Bus: If you want to go to Keystone or Arapahoe Basin you want the Swan Mt. Flyer, it picks up at the gondola bus lot. Times can change but I believe it's 20 after the hour till like 9. It's about a 25 minute bus ride to Keystone where it sits for 10 minutes then it's another 10 minutes to A basin. If you want to go to Vail/Beaver Creek you'll need a car/hitch hike/ride share/powder tracks. My suggestion do powder tracks then you don't have to deal with any of the bullshit. 

Breck: Mountain has its challenging terrain if you know where to go. Sorry fellas I don't blow out spots so you're on your own here. 

Keystone: All the challenging terrain is off the front side. But unless we get a snow year like this year, it's not that great. Don't waste the money on the cat to the slackcountry, it's a joke. 

A Basin: Go up the chair, decide where you want to go, then go there. Pretty much do whatever you want.

Vail: Backside is all that matters, fuck the front. 

Beaver Creek: Ride the trees and enjoy the snow, whole place is a gold mine. 

Pass: Buy it before Thanksgiving and you're set, since you're sticking to Summit mainly just get the Epic Local vs the full blown epic. It will save you money in the long run and you're not going to get more than 10 days at Vail/Beaver Creek.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ Spoken like a rookie.


Considering your a summit local (I think) and I'm a tourist I can't argue with that, however I have to point that your description of each mountain is spot on with what I just said...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nah it's not, I gave them the tourist run down. I could go into great detail on every sick spot on every one of those mountains. I just don't feel the need to blow it out. Your description of Breck is horribly inaccurate. Anyone that knows that mountain knows how to have a good day below treeline.


----------



## WoodsBar (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks guys for the input.
Do anyone know any guiding service around breck?
Which timeframe is better around late jan to mid feb or mid feb to early march?


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Nah it's not, I gave them the tourist run down. I could go into great detail on every sick spot on every one of those mountains. I just don't feel the need to blow it out. Your description of Breck is horribly inaccurate. Anyone that knows that mountain knows how to have a good day below treeline.


As did I, he is a tourist after all. And I'm certainly not challenging your local knowledge man, I sure as hell wouldn't advertise the good spots on a internet forum either, especially at a busier place like Breck. Just wasn't sure why I was getting called out when I say "Breck has some really cool terrain if you know where to look, but the base area is a shit show" and you follow that with "Breck: Mountain has its challenging terrain if you know where to go." I'm not saying you can't have fun below the tree line (I could lap peak 10 for days and that's all below unless your hiking) just saying the lifts at the base of like 7,8,9 have some of the longest lines I've ever experienced. If you think that's horribly inaccurate then maybe I've just been really unlucky, but that's the main reason I don't have a strong desire to go back to Breck (one less tourist for you to deal with).


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Google Translate: Go to Breck Now Son*

Seriously Breck has sick terrain the best park and the base areas are super chill.

discount breck guide:

a. ride chairlift (make sure to use this time to update social media)

b. slide down mountain

c. repeat


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

WoodsBar said:


> Thanks guys for the input.
> Do anyone know any guiding service around breck?
> Which timeframe is better around late jan to mid feb or mid feb to early march?


You'll have better chances in late february/early march for snow and temp. January can be good or down right cold with minimal snow. 

I've stayed in that hostel in Breck I think, can't remember if it was there are winter park, but you'll have a full kitchen and can hit up the grocery store to be on the cheap like mentioned earlier. I've had good and bad experiences at hostels. Remember once a large party in our hostel from germany, puked the entire first night they were there, not sure if altitude sickness or drunkness. kept the entire place awake. people standing in line for the bathroom holding pots full of puke. I had broken a bone and was full on percaset, so I was laughing the entire time. Good times. You can also stay in dillon or frisco and rent a car. Check VRBO, depending on how many of you are going, you may be surprised what you can get. If it were me, i'd split time equally between breck/vail/beaver and then just visit keystone once for night riding and 1-2 days at a basin.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Nah it's not, I gave them the tourist run down. I could go into great detail on every sick spot on every one of those mountains. I just don't feel the need to blow it out. Your description of Breck is horribly inaccurate. Anyone that knows that mountain knows how to have a good day below treeline.


Gotta agree with BA here. I used to hate Breck because I always got stuck in lines and the only powder I could find was insta tracked by the crowds. Then I took his advice and learned the ebb and flow of the sheep that ride there and now it's one of my favorite mountains.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> Gotta agree with BA here. I used to hate Breck because I always got stuck in lines and the only powder I could find was insta tracked by the crowds. Then I took his advice and learned the ebb and flow of the sheep that ride there and now it's one of my favorite mountains.


What your saying just reinforces the point I'm trying to make. My advice was given from the perspective of one tourist to another: Breck has some awesome terrain but it can be difficult to navigate peak to peak without hitting some shitty traverses and long lift lines. This is just the experience I've had there. I'm sure that can be avoided with some local knowledge but unless you feel like sharing said advice then that's the reality sheep like us face. 

I'm not disagreeing with BA and would never question his knowledge of Breck (or anything snowboarding related really), I'm just not a fan of getting called out for giving bad advice if you're not willing to offer anything better.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I wouldn't bother with Keystone night skiing, but, as always, YMMV


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you're going to do VRBO make sure to Google Map its exact location. A lot of places say ski in and ski out, what they mean is walk 5 blocks, get on the gondola, ride it to the base area, then go snowboarding. Or better yet it says quaint little "ski cabin" what it means is in the middle of no where and you might die if you attempt to walk anywhere.


----------

